# The need for oil no 2 standby system



## karimi90 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi ;<br><br>I am going to decide whether or not to provide an oil no. 2 standby system<br>for almost a large project in an urban area with city gas distribution<br>network already in use .<br><br>Now I wonder providing such a standby system for  dual combustion<br>boilers in a moderate climate , is an indispensable advantage or a <br>must .<br>Is there any rule or standard for the need of oil no 2 standby system ?<br><br>Many thanks in advance<br><br><img smilieid="25" class="inlineimg" src="http://www.hvacsite.com/images/forums/smilies/blink.gif" border="0"><br>


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

If the gas company gives a discount for swithing to oil when its X degrees or colder outside. it may be worthwhile.


----------

